# [Solved]Init-Script wird nicht ausgeführt?

## ConiKost

Moin!

Ich bin hier gerade etwas am rätseln.

Ich habe ein kleines Gentoo auf einer CF-Karte installiert, welches nun mein VDSL-Router darstellt.

Um halt die CF-Karte zu entlasten, habe ich kurzerhand /var/log auf eine ramdisk verlinkt.

Damit jetzt aber auch bei jedem Start und Stoppen die Logs gesichert werden, habe ich mit ein kleines Startscript geschrieben:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Router / # cat /etc/init.d/ramdisk
> 
> #!/sbin/runscript
> ...

 

Manuell funktioniert das Script so, wie es auch soll.

Deshalb habe ich das Script nun zum Autostart hinzugefügt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Router / # rc-update add ramdisk boot
> 
> * ramdisk added to runlevel boot
> ...

 

Leider ist nun das Problem, das Script wird komlett ignoriert. Es wird schlichtweg nicht im Boot-Runlevel ausgeführt. Was kann hier die Ursache sein? Ausführungsrechte hat das Script.

emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Router / # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/server, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r1 i586)
> ...

 Last edited by ConiKost on Tue May 05, 2009 7:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Evtl musst du die Variablen in eine /etc/conf.d/ramdisk einbauen.

Wird überhaupt die von dir definierten Meldungen ausgegeben, oder wird wirklich garnichts getan?

----------

## ConiKost

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Evtl musst du die Variablen in eine /etc/conf.d/ramdisk einbauen.
> 
> Wird überhaupt die von dir definierten Meldungen ausgegeben, oder wird wirklich garnichts getan?

 

Also einige Scripte haben ebenfalls deklarierte Variablen im /etc/init.d stehen. Aber ich versuch es mal...

Es tut sich rein garnix. Es gibt keine Meldung. Es kommt ja nichtmal "Preparing RAMDisk" oder "Saving RAMDisk"... so als ob das Script garnicht da wäre.

----------

## disi

Wenn ich das vergleiche, steht in deinem script kein test fuer depend.

Mach doch einfach einen Bogus Eintrag wie:

```
depend () {}
```

Ansonsten mal vielleicht nach den Variablen ein echo einbauen, um zu sehen ob es ueberhaupt laeuft.

----------

## Max Steel

disi hat recht, ohne depend weiß das Init-System nicht wann er es starten kann, und machts besser garnicht...

----------

## ConiKost

 *disi wrote:*   

> Wenn ich das vergleiche, steht in deinem script kein test fuer depend.
> 
> Mach doch einfach einen Bogus Eintrag wie:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi disi  :Smile:  Danke für deine Antwort!

Damit läuft das Script in der Tat.

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> disi hat recht, ohne depend weiß das Init-System nicht wann er es starten kann, und machts besser garnicht...

 

Moin Max,

scheint so zu stimmen. Macht aber für mich keinen Sinn. Die Gentoo Docs sagen was anderes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Any init script requires the start() function to be defined. All other sections are optional.
> 
> 

 

----------

